# 2016 Ranger 570XP Wiring Help



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Up front...I am terrible with electricity.

I am wanting to know what to do with the accessory bar under the front hood of my ranger...It seems to be just sitting there wanting to be used but doesn't seem to have power. I am about to install a winch and will most likely go directly to the battery but it got me to wondering what this bar is for and how would I make it work? 

Since I am showing my electrical ignorance already...I installed light bar a few months ago and spliced it into the back of a cigarette lighter so it would work only when ranger was on. Is this ok? Should I have used this accessory panel?

Thanks for any advice, tips and help...

RS


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

The one that is pre-wired should be "key only" hot. You will have to wire the other 2 straight from the battery if needed. You can make one always hot and one a ground. 

Also, be sure add in-line fuses to your accessories. Let me know if you have any more questions, I just wired up a bunch of accessories to my Ranger a couple of months ago.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Stinkbait,

I plan on putting winch this weekend and will see how that works out. From what I can tell, you only have red/black to battery on a winch and yellow/blue from contactor to winch and then contactor to switch so really shouldn't need power strip for this. See lots of people putting fuse panel off power strip and just was wondering if I needed to go down that road or just keep it as is. I guess the more accessories you add the more likely you are to need this setup. I don't think I will need more than lights and winch but who knows...

Am I ok with lights wired into back of cigarette plug?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am not sure about the lights getting power from the cig lighter, that may a little much. I would punch them through the firewall to the power bar. You are correct on the wiring of the winch.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Not getting power to any of these with key on OR off. Am I missing something?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I believe these are just posts for making terminations. They won't be "hot" unless you have a hot wire connected to them. If that is an inline fuse on that red wire, that would be a start. I'm at work so I can't verify for you on mine.


----------

